
My 10 Year Game Development Journey - cedricr
http://nicotuason.com/10years.html
======
MaximumMadness
I find that the narrative the author outlines here can apply to lots of things
- not only game development. It's the real risk of what happens when hobbies
become careers.

That being said, the honesty and directness of this retelling is refreshing.
Life is difficult, and sometimes its nice just to know others are struggling
too.

------
cleerline
Enjoyable read. I to spent many years developing a game only to be disapointed
in the sales. I wonder what the future holds for indie game devs. It seems to
get harder every year.

------
anshulc95
Loved reading this

------
Fudgel
Great read.

